# Java IRCBOT



## SaLe (1. Juli 2004)

Moin, also um gerade loszulegen...

Ich würd gerne 'nen IrcBot in Java schreiben.. der soll lediglich in einem Channel sein und in einer HTML-Site ausgeben, welche User momental in dem Channel sind, Oper identify und Nickserv identify beherrschen.. 

Da ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe von Java, frage ich euch.. 

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?


MfG SaLe


----------



## Helmut Klein (1. Juli 2004)

Wenn du überhaupt *keine* Ahnung hast, wie willst du das dann realisieren?
Ich bezweifle, dass dir jemand eine fertige Version schreiben wird.

PS: Ins Java-Forum verschoben.


----------



## SaLe (1. Juli 2004)

Ich bin lernfähig... also, ein bisschen ahnung hab ich schon, aber könnte 'ne gute Unterstützung brauchen...


----------



## Snape (1. Juli 2004)

Tach,
ich weiss noch nicht mal, wie man das überhaupt macht bzw. einrichtet mit Windrop/Eggdrop und TCL, bin aber ebenfalls daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie man sowas umsetzen kann.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich weis nicht was ihr habt:
http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=24&discrim=198

Gruß Tom


----------



## SaLe (1. Juli 2004)

hm.. mal schaun'..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Juli 2004)

Kannst du Englisch?
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ircjavabot/

Gruß Tom


----------



## SaLe (1. Juli 2004)

jup.. sollte schon gehn


----------

